
Exiv2: multiple memory safety issues - adrianN
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/06/30/1
======
pmontra
Download a maliciously crafted image from the internet, any tool with metadata
parsing capabilities looks at it (file browser, pictures organizer, etc),
boom!

They should fix the library.

The discussion of the issue is polite and interesting. The link in the post
didn't work for me, this is the webcache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oTsf77H...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oTsf77HvvlEJ:dev.exiv2.org/issues/1248+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=en)

